# No header required for cantilever



## jar546 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice find upon gutting this post fire house:


----------



## RJJ (Apr 14, 2011)

I remember a song " If I were a Carpenter" ! OMG!


----------



## Code Neophyte (Apr 14, 2011)

Must be why they left the blocking out at the cantilever - so when they shut the door, the joists are allowed to rotate to give the door enough clearance at the top??


----------



## brudgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe they can use a steel door frame.


----------



## Darren Emery (Apr 14, 2011)

Two thoughts come to mind:

1 - I'm amazed that the door was functional and this was not a forced repair (I can't get out of my house!)

2 - Also amazed at the lack of deflection - the flooring "system" is truely functioning as a system in this area.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 14, 2011)

What's above it?

At least you got your double studs?

Door manufacture wants. shims installed!


----------



## KZQuixote (Apr 14, 2011)

Apparently the rim is enough of a header to carry those three joists, at least so far.

Bill


----------



## steveray (Apr 14, 2011)

That makes me feel way better about some stuff that I've seen that didn't meet code and some DP's stamped.......


----------



## GHRoberts (Apr 14, 2011)

When the door is closed, the joists are properly supported. A simple note on the door indicating that it should not be opened would solve the problem. (I expect there is another code complaint exit.)


----------



## brudgers (Apr 14, 2011)

Providing the tenants are of light build and relatively sedentary and  given a spot of good weather, I think we're on to a winner here.


----------



## High Desert (Apr 14, 2011)

The quick fix would be to put a beam above the door and hanger the joists from it, providing they could get bearing down to the foundation on each side.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 14, 2011)

Have Homes by Holmes save the day!


----------



## bgingras (Apr 14, 2011)

what's the ceiling height in that place...I've never seen so little space above a door.


----------



## Mule (Apr 14, 2011)

What about the required ceiling height?


----------



## pwood (Apr 14, 2011)

High Desert said:
			
		

> The quick fix would be to put a beam above the door and hanger the joists from it, providing they could get bearing down to the foundation on each side.


hd,

  not! the cantilevered joists hung from a beam over the door only? george roberts probably could make it pencil out though!


----------



## jar546 (Apr 14, 2011)

We got a stamped fix from a DP.  they are going basically box around it with LVLs making that portion of the wall non-weight bearing.


----------

